# Seite nicht immer extra neu laden lassen!



## elme (13. August 2004)

Hallo erst einmal!

also ich hab folgendes Problem:

ich hab ein problem mit den iFrames ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist z.B. wenn man von dem Home bereich zum Gallery bereich wechselt das nicht die ganze seite nochmal neu lädt sondern nur der INHALT vom FRAME?
Weil es sieht nicht grade schön aus wenn man von Bereich zu Bereich immer warten muss bis die Seiet neu geladen hat. Hab es auch mit .gif's prbiert aber des problem ist geblieben es dauert schon lange bei einer DSL verbindung bis die Seite geladen hat.   
Ich hoffe es war soweit verständlich  

Hier hab ich noch schnell mal eine Seite zusammen gebastelt damit man es sich besser vorstellen kann. Die Bilder laden jetzt hier ein bisschen schneller ist ja auch klar weil das "DESIGN" jetzt nicht so der BRÜLLER ist  :
Ich würde mich freuen wenn IHR nicht so fachchinesisch schreiben würdets weil ich .html erst seit 2 Monaten mache und mir auch schon dvierse Bücher (selfhtml, easyhtml, etc.....) durchgelesen hab. 
Und zu meinem System ich mach halt immer mehrer html dateien und verlink die buttons dann zum Beispiel immer so: HOME-BUTTON (LINK <a href="http://blabla.de/home.html" target="_self">< img src="Bilder/button_home.jpg usw.), und dann mit den weiteren kategorien genau so!

Ich hoffe es war soweit verständlich  

BEISPIEL

Danke schon mal!

Gruß 

ELME


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2004)

Gebe deinem <iframe> einen Namen.....und verwende diesen Namen im Link als Target:

```
<iFrame width="382" height="334" src="frame_home.html" border="100%" name="deinFrame"></iFrame>

.....

<a href="http://people.freenet.de/magical_e/home.html" target="deinFrame">
```


----------



## elme (13. August 2004)

Danke hat sehr gut geklappt jetzt weiß ich auch was der fehler war
hab dem frame zwar nen namen gegeben aber ich hab dem link nicht gesagt vohin er soll sondern nur target="_self" und ich weiß endlich für was die namens angabe ist!  :-( 

Bedank mich nochmal für die SCHNELLE HILFE!
hat mir sehr geholfen!

Gruß.

ELME


----------

